# Cats Lost and Found stories



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Ever lose your pet and have a story to tell once you got reunited? Want to share the story? 

I'll start with mine.

Kermit...the third cat in our house, the one we kept from the litter...When he was about 3yrs old he got out and wasn't in our city yard...no where to be found. Busy 4 lane street a block away, kind of a dividing line between our neighborhood and another to the south side of this street. Our cats have always been indoor only so he had little survival skills.

there was a stray cat that kinda adopted our yard..CLYDE I called him...feral as feral can be but I had gotten him to accept me..even sit in my lap after I had been sharing food with him....but he was still 'wild'.

Well, early morning and late evenings I would walk the alleys calling out Kermit....up and down for an hour or more...even crossed the busy street and tried there. that was when I discovered that area was full of black and white cats...mine had more colorings. Kermit is a tuxedo so most of them at first looked like him...

About the third day, I had Clyde in my lap that evening after a search and I stroked Clyde and told him to go find Kermit for me...then I went in the house after propping open the back porch door like I had been doing. This door was never left open as I had a dog kennel mounted in a window and our cats could sit in it. But since kermit was missing I locked off the cat door to the porch and left the door ajar so Kermit could at least come into the porch.

Clyde did as I asked for the following morning, there was Clyde and Kermit, laying together in front of the entrance to the cage...Both looked up at me like "What?"....I thanked Clyde, gave him something to eat and he went back outside to 'his' home....He hung around for a time but then was gone and I really missed him...Kermit never got out again. I don't know where he was for three days, probably holed up in some garage or under some porch wondering where he was till Clyde brought him home.

Sorry for the lenght but stories take time...What's yours?


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, Clyde found Kermit! How cute!
When I was in middle school or high school, my cat, Sylvester, went missing. He was an inside/outside cat, and sometimes he'd be gone all day somewhere exploring outside, but he always came home at around sunset. So when he didn't come home one night, we got really concerned. I remember going out in the rain to hang plastic-covered posters all over my neighborhood and surrounding neighborhoods. He was gone for a couple of weeks and we never heard from anyone who'd seen the posters. One night in the middle of the night he came yowling at our front door. He woke us all up. We have no idea where he'd been for the two weeks he was missing. We think he'd gotten closed in someone's shed or garage or something. But we were so happy to have him home!


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

In 2010 we had a foster kitten we called Tony. When he was 11 weeks old he moved to his new home where he would be an indoor cat. 
On a saturday night in july 2010 I got an email from his new owner that Tony had been sitting on the balcony railing when someone tooted a loud carhorn that startled him so much he fell of the balcony ! He was very freaked out and ran off. His owners put up posters all through the neighbourhood but they got no leads. They put some food outside the apartment building but they couldn't be sure who was eating it.
After 9 days their upstairs neighbour pounded on their door at 4 o'clock in the morning to say Tony was outside, eating the food. They rushed to the balcony but Tony was startled and disappeared again. The next night the same thing happened.

They didn't know what to do anymore so they decided to ask me for help. My husband and I wanted Tony off the street ASAP. I started calling around to get a trap. I found someone willing to lend me hers, she brought it to the location late in the evening and my husband and I were going to watch it from a hidden spot if it took us all night or several nights. We were sure Tony was spending his days huddled in some shrubbery nearby and would only come out after all the people had gone. Unfortunately this wasn't the best part of town and there were a lot of people out and about, drinking, talking and walking their fighting dogs until well after 2 am. When things had finally quited down it took only half an hour for Tony to appear, he was obviously very scared and crawled over the grass with his belly on the ground. Fortunately he was very hungry and couldn't resist our bait so he walked into the trap. We took him inside in the trap, he was hungry but totally ecstatic to be home. I have never seen a cat look that happy before or since. He was following his female owner everwhere and for days he would start crying loudly every time he lost sight of her.

In november I got a call that Tony's owners were splitting up, she couldn't afford to keep the cats, she had already left the apartment and he wasn't taking care of them. Should she bring the cats to the shelter or did we have another solution ? We asked her to bring Tony and his friend to us that same night, we would care for them and find them a new home.
It was really nice to have "our" Tony back with us for a time, he is such a lovebug. But my husband and I have a firm agreement that we are not keeping any fosters so we found him a new home with some really nice people.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Great...three success stories...I hope others will know that it is possible for a missing cat to find his/her way home again...and as these stories show, it can be late at night or one may have to 'hide' in the bushes...:razz:

My Kermit must have been close to our house (or maybe someone took him in and then let him out?) but the request to Clyde was real....tho it may have been coincidence but to have them both on the porch laying side by side by the window was very spooky...they had only seen each other from a distance cause of the high cage I had in a window...I have no answer and Kermit was just glad to be home and that made us happy...now he is 10yrs old...


----------

